# Beginner Breeder Help?



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im having some trouble with some of my does getting bred and thought I would see if y'all can show me what I'm doing wrong.  

This was my first year breeding or having any births and I just decided to send my mixed breed doe thats a great mama to a friends to be bred. She had her kids without any problems and I've had them separated from the others until I sold the kids. When I put her back with the others, only a month or so later she was bred and is now due in June. 

The other goats I have now are boers, 2 does, a year old buck, and a mixed breed yearling doe that hasn't had kids yet. I got the three boers in May 2013, the buck was 3 months old and the does had just weaned off their kids. They have been penned together ever since I brought them home and I haven't seen them stand for him or any signs of pregnancy. Same with the yearling doe except she was added to the group in November.
But my older mixed doe was bred by my buck pretty soon, and only 8 months after she last gave birth. It kinda confused me a little? 

Is my buck just not old enough or is something wrong with my does? Do boers have certain breeding seasons and my other doesn't? I know some people separate the buck, but since I only have 5 goats altogether I thought it was pointless and I was scared I would miss them going in heat. 

What do y'all think? Am I doing something wrong or maybe its a health issue? If any of y'all have any tips or or help about anything I need to change its greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Copper and selenium deficiency can do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ditto. Conditioning is important for breeding.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

What is selenium and how do you know if your area doesn't have it? I am in Texas.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html

This is a clickable map to show the selenium level in the USA. 
Selenium comes in gel form and injectable. BoSe is the injectable and best form. It is prescription. You can get selenium gel from Jeffers and other livestock supply carriers.


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you! Im now 100% positive my year old mixed breed doe and my older mixed breed doe are pregnant! Yay! The 2 boers are a lot harder to tell but I kinda think one is.  

My new question is when do you give the scheduled BoSe to pregnant does? Isn't it 2 months before their due date? Or is it CDT that im thinking of? And while im on CDT when do give that? Im really confused on when to give what.

Also what about wormers? I know you cant give Valbazen but what about ivomec plus, ivomec, or cydectin? They haven't needed worming since fall but since its so hot and humid here, some of them are already starting to get pale eyes. 

Thank you  Ive been trying to write down everything ive learned since I got goats, but there is always so many contradictory methods. I haven't decided which are the best ways to do different things yet but Im learning.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

How much BoSe to a doe about to kid?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

you can give ivomec to pregnant does, but I don't think you can give the ivomec plus. Hopefully someone here can help more  cd-t I do believe is last month of pregnancy.Bo-Se shot five weeks before kidding. Bo-Se is 1 ml per 40 lbs I think. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BoSe is 1cc per 40 lbs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

What is BoSe?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a selenium/vit e shot


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Do all goats need it? I am in Texas.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

There's a map on the first page that will show you whether or not you're in a deficient area. It's usually given to does a month before kidding. Signs of selenium deficiency are muscle weakness and tremors.


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

I looked at the map. What levels are considered good vs when you should supplement?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'm at 0.28 in my area, at what level does it become too deficient for goats to maintain healthy levels?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

What map are you talking about I can't seem to find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html
> 
> This is a clickable map to show the selenium level in the USA.
> Selenium comes in gel form and injectable. BoSe is the injectable and best form. It is prescription. You can get selenium gel from Jeffers and other livestock supply carriers.


This link to the map was posted by another on this thread! Great info, thanks for posting it!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, found this from here: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html

So under 0.5 mg is deficient

SELENIUM AND VITAMIN E
Critical to Raising Healthy Goats

Selenium is an essential trace mineral present in the soil. In the United States, soil is generally selenium-deficient in parts of the Pacific Northwest, from the Great Lakes region to the New England states, and along the Eastern Seaboard into Florida. Local, state, and federal agricultural extension services usually maintain soil maps that indicate selenium levels. A Google search will also bring up maps of selenium-deficient areas in the USA. Because selenium levels can vary greatly within an area, testing the soil's selenium content is recommended. Soil is considered "selenium deficient" when there is less than 0.5mg of selenium per kg of soil. Because selenium is stored in the liver and kidneys and can be identified in blood, a complete blood count (CBC) test can be used to identify selenium levels in the goat's body.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Keep in mind. This selenium chart is more for those that have them animals on browse and or eating recently cut hay. As hay dries and ages, the selenium levels (as it will with all nutrient values) decrease. If you are feeding store bought feed (grains, alflafa pellets and the like) then that map will mean nothing to you.


----------

